# coon hunting on deer lease



## Mtn Hunter (Sep 23, 2008)

Can anybody tell me why it seems most clubs/leases dont allow coonhunting on their land? Even after deer season permission seems to be hard to obtain. Seems to me lowering the coon population in late winter would help the turkey population in the spring. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Bryan (Sep 23, 2008)

People have the silly notion its going to run off the deer.


----------



## Zeus01 (Sep 23, 2008)

*study*

Years ago I had a magazine with an article about a study done by , I think, the university of South Carolina. They had a bunch of deer with radio collars. They let coon hunters come in and hunt in the test area. Then they tracked how many deer left, how far they went, and how long it took them to return. Only a small percentage left the test area and most of them returned by morning. Most of them just moved around in the test area and avoided the dogs without leaving.


----------



## bad mojo (Sep 23, 2008)

thats right it does not faze them. truth be known it may force 1 of those monster deer to move enuff for someone to have that chance of a lifetime to kill a bidun instead of the avarege buck i have coon hunted most of my life and have walked by and had dogs run by deer laying down and they never moved


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 24, 2008)

yup, folks just don't get it.  Coon and Rabbit hunting with hounds Does Not Scare off the deer!
Test after test has proven it yet people fail to believe.
I stated this before and Ill state it again.  I have seen hard core evidence of this with my own eyes.

I run my Beagles at least twice a month in a 16 acre pen.  About 20 other people use this pen as well.  The fence is about 4' tall.  There is always fresh deer sign "Inside" the 16acre pen.  You cant get any more hound usage than this place and the deer jump the fence to get back inside!!  
MYTH BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and yes Coons are a HUGE threat to Turkey Eggs and Poul ts!


----------



## R G (Sep 24, 2008)

Maybe they don't want anyone hunting for free.  Ask about reduced rates to hunt other game.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 24, 2008)

R G said:


> Maybe they don't want anyone hunting for free.  Ask about reduced rates to hunt other game.


It's not that they want to hunt free,Many guy's I know would pay full price just to be able to hunt before and after deer and turkey seasons.


----------



## multihunter (Sep 25, 2008)

Mtn Hunter said:


> Can anybody tell me why it seems most clubs/leases dont allow coonhunting on their land? Even after deer season permission seems to be hard to obtain. Seems to me lowering the coon population in late winter would help the turkey population in the spring. What are your thoughts on this?



Maybe this is one of those things you have to experience to understand.  What you need to do is go pay a bunch of money for a lease, put 100 hrs of work into it only to have thieves come & screw it all up, then see how you feel when some coon hunters come & ask to use your land you worked so hard on.  For me it wouldn't be anything personal & I know it's not gonna scare the deer off but as deer hunters we have to protect what we have worked so hard on.  I know for me it's nice to know that when I get in my stand fri night that no one has been there since i left on sunday, hopefully!!  You're also dealing with getting permission from a club, not just one guy & every club has at least one guy who is gonna say no.  It's a shame but it seems that once you let some people on your land once they tend to think they have eternal hunting rights to it & that's where the trouble starts, then one guy invites a buddy & so on & so on.  Why not go out & get you a coon lease?  I'll guarantee if you did you probably wouldn't want anyone else there but the club members.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 25, 2008)

R G said:


> Maybe they don't want anyone hunting for free.  Ask about reduced rates to hunt other game.


NO that aint it...I've had a thread running on here for years looking to pay membership just to coon hunt!! NOT DURING DEER SEASON...I've found 0 clubs to get in off here..Had just a couple of offers but they were to far away..Most just dont want dogs on their land...


----------



## whitworth (Sep 25, 2008)

*Those fellers know*

They paid their big bucks for a deer lease and have their doctorate degrees in wildlife biology.  

All those geniuses know that raccoons don't eat acorns.  Leave all of them for those deer.


----------



## bad mojo (Sep 25, 2008)

preach on brother DAWG. and here,s a AMEN from me anyone that pays to hunt a lease has it gated and under lock and key if they would check refernces  and let a honest man hunt it would all be good but we all know a few bad seeds spoil the crop for us honest people that obey the rules and have RESPECT for others and their property sorry GA DAWG you can have the pulpit back now the deacon has said ENUFF


----------



## Beartrkkr (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's the raccoon/deer hunting study you're looking for.......

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/wildlife/publications/pdf/raccoonimpact.pdf


----------



## bbrown (Oct 5, 2008)

*Coon Hunting And Runing Deer With Dogs*

Does not faze them if they happen to run them they will be back . Have treed and a deer will be 10 yards from tree there laying still. Most people are idoits about dog hunting. Hunted deer with dogs for a long time i liked to hear a good race they could run a deer for a hour and they will be back. There was a guy that owned land side where we would run he said he killed more deer on that track than any it would have they moveing aroubd not just laying around.


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 5, 2008)

Look This Is How It Is All Those Guys Ain't Like Us Their The New Breed Of Subdivision Deer Hunters They Buy Their Little Lease In South Ga. Spend Time Baiting Deer Into One Little Spot So That They Can Shoot Them A Big Buck Just So They Can Go Back Home And Make Their Wifes Think Their Grizzly Adams And Really Feel Like A Real Deer Hunter When All A Long Must Of The Deer Are Taken Illegally Anyways


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 5, 2008)

They look at us hoghunters the same way fellas.


----------



## Robk (Oct 5, 2008)

Every year the same whining shows up.  You want to run coons so bad then shell  out the bucks and pay for your very own lease and quit your griping.  

R


----------



## thomas williams (Oct 5, 2008)

Robk said:


> Every year the same whining shows up.  You want to run coons so bad then shell  out the bucks and pay for your very own lease and quit your griping.
> 
> R



WE WOULD IF SOMEONE WOULD LET US LEASE IT!!! I know several people that are willing to pay, but when you mention coonhunting all you get is a NO!


----------



## Robk (Oct 5, 2008)

never seen a leasing company that wouldn't take someone's money for a years lease.  Check out the legacy wildlife service or plum creek websites.  

R


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm Not Whining At All I Have Plenty Of Land To Hunt I Just Think You Guys That Spend So Much Money On Getting Away From Your Family For The Weekend And Don't Worry I Not Whining At All I'm Laughing Cause Now That Florida Residents Not Longer Have Rights To Hunt In Ga With A Florida License The Price On Leases Will Drop Some, Guys You Know As Well As I Do They Have To Have Alot Of Money In Those Deer Anyways So Of Course Their Not Gonna Let Someone Coonhunt When You Have As Much In A Deer That You Could Go And Buy 10 Cows You Can't Tell Me Your Eating The Meat. And Another Thing Why Spend All That Money On Making Their Antlers Bigger You Ain't Gonna Get A Ga Record Or Nothing YOU'LL Just SPEND  More Money On Getting It Mounted So That It Can Collect Dust. Cause Really Who Gives A Crap About What Another Deer Another Person Shot Anyways. I've Come From A Long,long Line Of Hunters And HAVE HUNTED ALL MY LIFE I PRIDE MYSELF ON DoING It All Coon Hunt,deer Hunt,turkey Hunt, I Hunt Just About Everything And Deer Hunting Has Gotten To The Point Of Not Being Fun Its A Buisness Buy,buy, And Then Buy Whats New This Year And For What The Most Joy I Have Ever Had In My Life Was Getting A Hound Pup Raising It Training It And When It Trees Its First Coon I Know That I Couldn't Have Bought That In Any Store For No Amount Of Money. Most And I Say The Majority Of The Deer Hunters Will Never Know What Scouting A Big Buck And Spending The Time It Takes To Kill A Truly Wild Animal Without Putting Feed Or Having Land Cleared Off And Planting Food Plotts. I Sure Do Appreciate The Post I Have Had That On Me For A Long Time.


----------



## bleedbama (Oct 5, 2008)

wow! You pretty much said it like it is. But I got to agree with you.


----------



## Robk (Oct 5, 2008)

Sure hope you get over what ever issues you have Danny.  Seems like a real bad grudge against folks doing what they want with what they paid for.  You won't let someone come into your house  and start doing what ever they want.  Don't expect someone to let you come into theirs to do your thing.  As to the Florida folks coming up and leasing land, so what?  They earn thier pay and have just as much right to find a place to relax.  Hope you tree some more dumpster rats and enjoy that hound.

Oh and they couldn't hunt here with the florida liscense unless they were over 65.  

R


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 5, 2008)

Robk said:


> Sure hope you get over what ever issues you have Danny. Seems like a real bad grudge against folks doing what they want with what they paid for. You won't let someone come into your house and start doing what ever they want. Don't expect someone to let you come into theirs to do your thing. As to the Florida folks coming up and leasing land, so what? They earn thier pay and have just as much right to find a place to relax. Hope you tree some more dumpster rats and enjoy that hound.
> 
> Oh and they couldn't hunt here with the florida liscense unless they were over 65.
> 
> R


 
I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO GRUDGE AGAINST ANYONE DOING WHAT EVER THEY WANT TO DO OR SPEND THEIR MONEY ON. AND YOUR RIGHT I WOULDN'T LET SOMEONE IN MY HOUSE AND DO WHAT THEY WANT BUT REALLY DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT HAS TO DO WITH HUNTING UNLESS YOU SPENT ALL YOUR MONEY ON THAT LEASE, SCENT LOCK BOOTS, PANTS, SHIRTS, AND UNDER ARMOR UNDERWEAR, AND KNOW YOU'RE HOUSE IS PART OF THIS MORTGAGE MESS AND YOUR SAYING YOU LIVE ON YOUR CLUB HOUSE.LOL. SO FOR FLORIDA YOU'RE SAYING THAT WANT STOP SOME WHEN THEY HAVE TO PAY FOR NON RESIDENT LICENSE THERE FOR SOME LEASE'S WILL BE NEEDING MORE MEMBERS. OH YA ONE MORE THING I CAN'T BELEIVE THIS IS WHAT SEPARATES HUNTERS THOSE DEER HUNTERS WHO ARE LIKE WHAT I'VE EXPLAINED AND THE HUNTERS THAT HAVE ENOUGH BRAINS TO KNOW THAT ALL OF US NEED TO BE EQUAL BUT DEER LEASES WITH HUNTERS LIKE YOU THAT HAVE NO RESPECT FOR A DIFFERENT KIND OF ANIMAL ''DUMPSTER RATS''  BUT DEER WITH ALL YOUR RESOURCES GOING TOWARD CHANGING THE FAIR CHASE SO THAT YOU AND YOUR BUDDY'S CAN GO AND KILL A DEER ANYTIME  AND ANYDAY OF THE WEEK AS LONG AS YOU HAD YOUR FOOD PLOT AND CORN OUT. SO GO BACK HOME AND BE SURE TO PUT YOUR CAMO IN THAT ZIP LOCK BAGGY AND LOCK THEM AWAY UNTIL YOU WANT TO GO AND FEEL LIKE A REAL MAN AGAIN FOR THE WEEKEND.

OH AND HAVE FUN SHOOTING NOT HUNTING AND MAYBE YOU'LL KILL THAT BIGGEN.


----------



## Robk (Oct 5, 2008)

1222DANO said:


> I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO GRUDGE AGAINST ANYONE DOING WHAT EVER THEY WANT TO DO OR SPEND THEIR MONEY ON. AND YOUR RIGHT I WOULDN'T LET SOMEONE IN MY HOUSE AND DO WHAT THEY WANT BUT REALLY DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT HAS TO DO WITH HUNTING UNLESS YOU SPENT ALL YOUR MONEY ON THAT LEASE, SCENT LOCK BOOTS, PANTS, SHIRTS, AND UNDER ARMOR UNDERWEAR, AND KNOW YOU'RE HOUSE IS PART OF THIS MORTGAGE MESS AND YOUR SAYING YOU LIVE ON YOUR CLUB HOUSE.LOL. SO FOR FLORIDA YOU'RE SAYING THAT WANT STOP SOME WHEN THEY HAVE TO PAY FOR NON RESIDENT LICENSE THERE FOR SOME LEASE'S WILL BE NEEDING MORE LICENSE.
> 
> OH AND HAVE FUN SHOOTING NOT HUNTING AND MAYBE YOU'LL KILL THAT BIGGEN.




much better edit there.  see, you are much more articulate when you take a deep breath and think about what you want to say.  for those folks from florida a $130 liscense or whatever it costs is nothing compared to what they pay for fuel, camper or hotel stay and they don't come all that often.  Deer don't get pressured so having more of them in a club is actually a help and lowers the cost as you can have more members but less pressure.

R


----------



## dognducks (Oct 5, 2008)

Being an x coon hunter i can honestly say i know we've bumped tons of deer. Sorry to hurt all of yalls feelings but you can't honestly say that if you go stomping around in a hard wood bottom with dogs and 3 other guys that your not leaving tons of scent that spooks deer. And I've seen many  young dogs that run deer.  I don't have a problem hunting out of deer and turkey season but theres no way that someone will be on my lease during deer season running dogs and me coming and sitting in woods that were stomped all over the night before.


----------



## Robk (Oct 5, 2008)

1222DANO said:


> I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO GRUDGE AGAINST ANYONE DOING WHAT EVER THEY WANT TO DO OR SPEND THEIR MONEY ON. AND YOUR RIGHT I WOULDN'T LET SOMEONE IN MY HOUSE AND DO WHAT THEY WANT BUT REALLY DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT HAS TO DO WITH HUNTING UNLESS YOU SPENT ALL YOUR MONEY ON THAT LEASE, SCENT LOCK BOOTS, PANTS, SHIRTS, AND UNDER ARMOR UNDERWEAR, AND KNOW YOU'RE HOUSE IS PART OF THIS MORTGAGE MESS AND YOUR SAYING YOU LIVE ON YOUR CLUB HOUSE.LOL. SO FOR FLORIDA YOU'RE SAYING THAT WANT STOP SOME WHEN THEY HAVE TO PAY FOR NON RESIDENT LICENSE THERE FOR SOME LEASE'S WILL BE NEEDING MORE MEMBERS. OH YA ONE MORE THING I CAN'T BELEIVE THIS IS WHAT SEPARATES HUNTERS THOSE DEER HUNTERS WHO ARE LIKE WHAT I'VE EXPLAINED AND THE HUNTERS THAT HAVE ENOUGH BRAINS TO KNOW THAT ALL OF US NEED TO BE EQUAL BUT DEER LEASES WITH HUNTERS LIKE YOU THAT HAVE NO RESPECT FOR A DIFFERENT KIND OF ANIMAL ''DUMPSTER RATS''  BUT DEER WITH ALL YOUR RESOURCES GOING TOWARD CHANGING THE FAIR CHASE SO THAT YOU AND YOUR BUDDY'S CAN GO AND KILL A DEER ANYTIME  AND ANYDAY OF THE WEEK AS LONG AS YOU HAD YOUR FOOD PLOT AND CORN OUT. SO GO BACK HOME AND BE SURE TO PUT YOUR CAMO IN THAT ZIP LOCK BAGGY AND LOCK THEM AWAY UNTIL YOU WANT TO GO AND FEEL LIKE A REAL MAN AGAIN FOR THE WEEKEND.
> 
> OH AND HAVE FUN SHOOTING NOT HUNTING AND MAYBE YOU'LL KILL THAT BIGGEN.



Seems you are generalizing again.  I smoke from my stand, shoot way more does than most, don't wear any of the "fancy" popular clothing outfits.  Been wearing the same "camo" jeans for 4 years now and wear the same camo bibs that I have had for 10 years when it gets cold.  I hunt with my bow, pistol, smokestick or my 25 year old marlin .35.  my issue is only with folks who whine when they try to impose themselves on others who may not want them around.  I am not in any club but I do by the good graces of a friend have sole access to hunt his farm.  No cost, no food plots, no corn.  I do put minerals out in the spring and summer.  Haven't shot a buck of 8 points in at least 10 years by choice and luck. I'm not into the horn porn that drives many others.   

And no, I don't consider coons on the same level as most other animals much in the same way I don't consider squirrels the same either. Yeah, and turning that hound out to run your baited hardwood bottom isn't hunting, so you go right ahead and enjoy your dog doing the hunting and you following him around.   Just my opinion.  Get over it.

R


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 6, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> Being an x coon hunter i can honestly say i know we've bumped tons of deer. Sorry to hurt all of yalls feelings but you can't honestly say that if you go stomping around in a hard wood bottom with dogs and 3 other guys that your not leaving tons of scent that spooks deer. And I've seen many  young dogs that run deer.  I don't have a problem hunting out of deer and turkey season but theres no way that someone will be on my lease during deer season running dogs and me coming and sitting in woods that were stomped all over the night before.


You must have been hunting blue dogs or somethingThey aint gonna leave..Biggest buck I've ever killed..I treed a coon the night before 50 yards away!!! All these quality wmas get hammered by coon hunters just days before their hunts..They dont seem to have a problem killing them...I've hunted my place every night and kill just as many deer as the next guy..Mine aint gonna bump a deer much..Thats where the training part comes in!! Just this spring.I spooked a flock of turkeys off the roost about 1am...At daylight I was back..Killed the old gobbler that got seperated from his hens the night before..My opinion is.It dont make one little bit of difference...I'm in 4 clubs to coon hunt lol........You wanna play.You got to pay! I'd join 4 more if I could find them...


----------



## dognducks (Oct 6, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> You must have been hunting blue dogs or somethingThey aint gonna leave..Biggest buck I've ever killed..I treed a coon the night before 50 yards away!!! All these quality wmas get hammered by coon hunters just days before their hunts..They dont seem to have a problem killing them...I've hunted my place every night and kill just as many deer as the next guy..Mine aint gonna bump a deer much..Thats where the training part comes in!! Just this spring.I spooked a flock of turkeys off the roost about 1am...At daylight I was back..Killed the old gobbler that got seperated from his hens the night before..My opinion is.It dont make one little bit of difference...I'm in 4 clubs to coon hunt lol........You wanna play.You got to pay! I'd join 4 more if I could find them...




A blue dog was in my bag of tricks. She wasn't a deer runner but an old black mans walkers we hunted could run a deer for miles. No telling how many times i stood on top of hills waving a tracker looking for his dog. We'd burn him with a collar one night for running deer and he'd run a deer the next night. Thick headed walker!


----------



## bad mojo (Oct 6, 2008)

crap on a cracker,i aint ever heard the like.i coon hunt and deer hunt the same place also and come gun season i stack em up like firewood kill my limit and it dont faze them one bit but i must say my thoughts on all this **** to each his own


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 7, 2008)

OK THEN IF DEER AND RACCOONS AIN'T ON THE SAME LEVEL THEN LETS GO DEER HUNTING AND SIT IN A TREE STAND AND SEE HOW MANY DEER WE SEE THEN WE CAN WALK THE WOODS AND SEE HOW MANY COONS WE SEE AND THEN YOU CAN TELL ME WHICH ONE IS HARDER TO HUNT AND ON A HIGHER LEVEL. I TAKES ALOT MORE SKILL PATIENTS AND TIME TO TRAIN HOUNDS AND HUNT AND BE SUCCESSFUL. I ENJOY DEER HUNTING SOMETIMES BUT AFTER YOU HAVE BEEN HUNTING WITH HOUNDS ITS REALLY HARD TO MATCH THAT KIND OF EXCITEMENT IT HAS ALOT MORE REWARD THAN YOU MIGHT THINK AFTER ALL THE HUNTING IS DONE YOU STILL HAVE A GREAT  DOG THAT YOU COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT. I AIN'T TRYING TO Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- YOU OFF I JUST THINK THAT YOU SHOULD BE A LITTLE MORE RESPECTFUL OF OTHERS BEFORE YOU COME ON HERE SOUNDING LIKE YOUR ONE KIND HUNTING IS ANY BETTER THAN ANOTHER. IF YOU REALLY GOT DOWN TO IT COON HUNTING IS ALOT MORE ORGANIZED AND HAS ALOT MORE ORGANIZATION'S LIKE AKC,UKC, PKC THAT PROTECT HUNTING RIGHTS FOR NOT ONLY COON HUNTERS BUT FOR ALL TYPES OF HUNTING AND THATS ALL I'M TRYING TO SAY. I WAS LOOKING AT MAJOR CHANGES FOR 2008 AND SAW THE RECIPRICAL AGREEMENT WITH FLORIDA WAS REVOKED. IT WAS SAID THAT IT WAS COSTING GA 500,OOO IN REVENUE WHILE IT WAS ONLY COSTING FL. 50,000 IN REVENUE AND AFTER ASKING FL FOR FRESHWATER OR SALTWATER FISHING FOR GA RESIDENTS TO MAKE UP THE DIFFERENCE FLORIDA DNR SAID NO SO GA REVOKED THE AGREEMENT. SO NOW CAN YOU TELL ME IT WANT MAKE ANY DIFFRENCE CAUSE THAT SURE SEEMS LIKE ALOT MORE MONEY THAT PEOPLE  WILL BE PAYING THIS YEAR.


----------



## Robk (Oct 7, 2008)

Biggest effect was on fishing liscenses not hutning.  

As to the looking down on you.  Take it how you will.  Riding around on the back of a truck with a headlamp on waiting on a hound to tree a coon isn't what I want to do.  If you like it then go for it.  You just won't do it around my stands.  You wanna whine like others about why you can't get up in a "Deer" club to run your dogs then you get your buddies together and lease a block. Nuff Said, End of Discussion.  Last post in this thread for me.


----------



## stefan carter (Oct 7, 2008)

*coon hunting*

i have a club in s.e.ga would gladly take on a few coon hunters to help with the lease to hunt before deer season  and after shoot me a pm   i have around 6500acres pines swamp strans and sum large ty ty bays see coons about every after noon in the tree.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 7, 2008)

Robk said:


> Last post in this thread for me.


Thank God!


----------



## dognducks (Oct 7, 2008)

bad mojo said:


> crap on a cracker,i aint ever heard the like.i coon hunt and deer hunt the same place also and come gun season i stack em up like firewood kill my limit and it dont faze them one bit but i must say my thoughts on all this **** to each his own



keep on mowing down the does and the young ones. GO GET EM SPORT!


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 7, 2008)

Dang He's Alot Like Our Vice President's Can't Even Get A Good Debate Out Of Him. He's Almost As Bad As A Peta Activist You Just Can't Tell Them Nothing That They Won't Turn Into Something Else That He Knows Nothing About. Now He's Saying The Agreement Affected Fishing More Than Hunting And It Specifically Says That More Florida Residents We're Hunting Big Game In Ga Than Ga Resident's From Ga Hunting Game In Florida. 

Strutrut247 You Have To Kill The Does And Can Take Some Young Bucks Out Will Improve Your Hunting For Your Bigger Bucks. More Food, More Movement Looking For A Doe And Less Chances Of Your Does Getting Breed By Some Bad Genes. So Just Keep Looking For That Big One And Watch All Those Young Ones And Maybe One Day Of The Season You'll Get Lucky So You Can Give Your Meat Away And Give You Something To Look At.


----------



## dognducks (Oct 7, 2008)

1222DANO said:


> Strutrut247 You Have To Kill The Does And Can Take Some Young Bucks Out Will Improve Your Hunting For Your Bigger Bucks. More Food, More Movement Looking For A Doe And Less Chances Of Your Does Getting Breed By Some Bad Genes. So Just Keep Looking For That Big One And Watch All Those Young Ones And Maybe One Day Of The Season You'll Get Lucky So You Can Give Your Meat Away And Give You Something To Look At.




Oh is that how you do it????

 What I was saying is your not going to have mature bucks when you go tromping through your woods a few nights a week.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll show you some tonight when I get home..All killed on 300 ac that gets the HOUND hunted out of it..


----------



## Bruz (Oct 7, 2008)

I have 2 clubs that will be looking for Coon Hunters after Deer Season......1 in Alabama and 1 in Washington County Georgia. The rule will be that you have to kill the coons. PM me if anyone is interested.

Robert


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 8, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> Oh is that how you do it????
> 
> What I was saying is your not going to have mature bucks when you go tromping through your woods a few nights a week.


You mean you aint gonna have these


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 8, 2008)

Or any of these either I have more if you still dont think its possible


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats Not Right If Anything It Might Make Them Move Alot More And Give You A Better Chance Of Getting That Mature Deer. A Mature Deer Is Alot Like A Big Tom He Ain't Gonna Leave His Does It Doesn't Matter If They Get Split Up He's Gonna Come Back Just To Get His Heard Bred. I'll Give You Your Opinion And I'll Keep Mine But A Mature Deer Isn't Gonna Pack Up And Move It Doesn't Work That Way Even If You Pushed Him Out Of His Territory He's Gonna Come Back Because He's Already Claimed That Area. And Plus You Know As Well As I Do That Most Mature Bucks Move Only At Night So There For When You're In There At Night You Can Push Him Into Feeding And Chasing During The Day Because Deer Hunting During The Day Is Why The Move More At Night. Guys Its Been Fun But I Think Its Point Less To Tell Somebody Something That They Have A Thought Of It Messing They're Hunting Up Cause I Know If You Think You Want See Anything And Don't Have Faith In Where Your Hunting Then You Probaly Want Be Successful. The Only Way They'll Ever Know Would Be If They Seen It With Their Own Eyes And The Way They Have Already Made Their Mind Up We'll Never Change It. But I'm Gonna Post The Deer And Turkey's I Kill Off Of A Farm That I Coon Hunt Year Round I'll Try And Do It Tonight Or In The Morning. Good Luck Strut And Just Think About It When You Check Your Trail Cams And See Your Big Bucks Coming Through At Night.


OH YEAH GA DAWG WE REALLY SHOULD GO HUNTING SOMETIME THOSE ARE SOME REALLY NICE BUCKS.


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 9, 2008)

i've heard of the study by USC mentioned above.  another example of how dogs do not "scare off" deer from a property can be found in an issue of GON from about 4 or 5 years ago.  i have a copy of it lying around somewhere.  there was an article that i believe was entitled "Marion County Monster."  this was a 177 B&C buck killed running dogs in Marion County.  if i remember correctly, the same deer that was killed ahead of the dogs was seen multiple times that season, and was even shot at and missed that very same week it was killed.  my 500 acre still-hunting lease is surrounded by dog-clubs that run deer into, out of, and across our property... and i love it!  2 years ago, a buddy of mine killed 7 deer thanks to the neighboring clubs.  most people don't realize it or don't think about it, but even if you hunt a large piece of property, those deer don't live solely inside the property lines of your tract of land!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 10, 2008)

Deer hunters during the day put far more pressure on deer than night hunters do..They see us at night and say hmm..They see us during the day and say good gosh..I better start moving at night lol....


----------



## dognducks (Oct 10, 2008)

1222DANO said:


> Thats Not Right If Anything It Might Make Them Move Alot More And Give You A Better Chance Of Getting That Mature Deer. A Mature Deer Is Alot Like A Big Tom He Ain't Gonna Leave His Does It Doesn't Matter If They Get Split Up He's Gonna Come Back Just To Get His Heard Bred. I'll Give You Your Opinion And I'll Keep Mine But A Mature Deer Isn't Gonna Pack Up And Move It Doesn't Work That Way Even If You Pushed Him Out Of His Territory He's Gonna Come Back Because He's Already Claimed That Area. And Plus You Know As Well As I Do That Most Mature Bucks Move Only At Night So There For When You're In There At Night You Can Push Him Into Feeding And Chasing During The Day Because Deer Hunting During The Day Is Why The Move More At Night. Guys Its Been Fun But I Think Its Point Less To Tell Somebody Something That They Have A Thought Of It Messing They're Hunting Up Cause I Know If You Think You Want See Anything And Don't Have Faith In Where Your Hunting Then You Probaly Want Be Successful. The Only Way They'll Ever Know Would Be If They Seen It With Their Own Eyes And The Way They Have Already Made Their Mind Up We'll Never Change It. But I'm Gonna Post The Deer And Turkey's I Kill Off Of A Farm That I Coon Hunt Year Round I'll Try And Do It Tonight Or In The Morning. Good Luck Strut And Just Think About It When You Check Your Trail Cams And See Your Big Bucks Coming Through At Night.
> 
> 
> OH YEAH GA DAWG WE REALLY SHOULD GO HUNTING SOMETIME THOSE ARE SOME REALLY NICE BUCKS.



Well let me ask you this question..
How many times have you had a buck on camera and spooked it in the woods one day and you never seen it agian. I know i have.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 10, 2008)

strutrut247 said:


> Well let me ask you this question..
> How many times have you had a buck on camera and spooked it in the woods one day and you never seen it agian. I know i have.


The key word here is DAY!!See my previous post on that... Did you miss those pics or something? You think I'm fibbing? I killed those on just 300ac that was coon hunted ALOT..It aint now cause all these dang out of towners has moved in around us.I still hunt a puppy here 2 to 4 nights a week! You have your mind made up just like most others but thats fine..I'll keep coon hunting and killing good deer off mine!


----------



## Bodab1974 (Oct 10, 2008)

1222DANO said:


> Strutrut247 You Have To Kill The Does And Can Take Some Young Bucks Out Will Improve Your Hunting For Your Bigger Bucks. More Food, More Movement Looking For A Doe And Less Chances Of Your Does Getting Breed By Some Bad Genes. So Just Keep Looking For That Big One And Watch All Those Young Ones And Maybe One Day Of The Season You'll Get Lucky So You Can Give Your Meat Away And Give You Something To Look At.




Bud I dont know where you hunt,  or who you hunt around to give you the impression that we deer hunters do not keep out meat,  but horns make a REALLY thin soup base.   I keep every deer  I kill and it goes to the freezer.

BTW...  how do you eat your coon when you kill it?

Before you make yourself look anymore like a complete and utter idiot,  might want to think about all of the people reading your post and not just the few who you are actually referring to hoss.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 10, 2008)

Most deer hunters I know are in it for the horns!! Myself included..Most of the state of GA is like that..If it was not.We would have never went to where one has to have 4 on one side..


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 12, 2008)

Bodab1974 said:


> Bud I dont know where you hunt, or who you hunt around to give you the impression that we deer hunters do not keep out meat, but horns make a REALLY thin soup base. I keep every deer I kill and it goes to the freezer.
> 
> BTW... how do you eat your coon when you kill it?
> 
> Before you make yourself look anymore like a complete and utter idiot, might want to think about all of the people reading your post and not just the few who you are actually referring to hoss.


 
BEFORE YOU COME ON HERE LIKE YOU JUST FIGURED OUT HOW THE WHOLE INTERNET THING WORKS MAYBE YOU SHOULD LEARN HOW TO READ THE WHOLE PAGE BEFORE YOU START TYPING ON SOMETHING YOU HAVEN'T READ. I DON'T KILL COONS UNLESS THERE GONNA BE EATEN BY MY DOGS AND THATS ONLY ABOUT 2 OR 3 A YEAR. WHAT I'M SAYING IS THEIRS DEER HUNTERS WHO THINK EVERY OTHER KIND OF HUNTING ISN'T AS IMPORTANT AS DEER HUNTING THEIR CAUGHT UP IN WHY ITS SOMEONE ELSES FAULT THEY DIDN'T SEE THAT BIG BUCK. BUT I JUST GONNA LEAVE YOU WITH YOUR OPINION OF ME AND I'LL KEEP MINE OF YOU.


----------



## hotrod (Oct 12, 2008)

danny, his avatar said it all!!!


----------



## ga logger (Oct 13, 2008)

:QUOTE=1222DANO;2684601]BEFORE YOU COME ON HERE LIKE YOU JUST FIGURED OUT HOW THE WHOLE INTERNET THING WORKS MAYBE YOU SHOULD LEARN HOW TO READ THE WHOLE PAGE BEFORE YOU START TYPING ON SOMETHING YOU HAVEN'T READ. I DON'T KILL COONS UNLESS THERE GONNA BE EATEN BY MY DOGS AND THATS ONLY ABOUT 2 OR 3 A YEAR. WHAT I'M SAYING IS THEIRS DEER HUNTERS WHO THINK EVERY OTHER KIND OF HUNTING ISN'T AS IMPORTANT AS DEER HUNTING THEIR CAUGHT UP IN WHY ITS SOMEONE ELSES FAULT THEY DIDN'T SEE THAT BIG BUCK. BUT I JUST GONNA LEAVE YOU WITH YOUR OPINION OF ME AND I'LL KEEP MINE OF YOU.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dognducks (Oct 13, 2008)

1222DANO said:


> BEFORE YOU COME ON HERE LIKE YOU JUST FIGURED OUT HOW THE WHOLE INTERNET THING WORKS MAYBE YOU SHOULD LEARN HOW TO READ THE WHOLE PAGE BEFORE YOU START TYPING ON SOMETHING YOU HAVEN'T READ. I DON'T KILL COONS UNLESS THERE GONNA BE EATEN BY MY DOGS AND THATS ONLY ABOUT 2 OR 3 A YEAR. WHAT I'M SAYING IS THEIRS DEER HUNTERS WHO THINK EVERY OTHER KIND OF HUNTING ISN'T AS IMPORTANT AS DEER HUNTING THEIR CAUGHT UP IN WHY ITS SOMEONE ELSES FAULT THEY DIDN'T SEE THAT BIG BUCK. BUT I JUST GONNA LEAVE YOU WITH YOUR OPINION OF ME AND I'LL KEEP MINE OF YOU.



I'm a deer hunter and i think duck hunting is WAY more importand then deer.


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 14, 2008)

I Guess You Know As Well As All Of Us Its About To The Point Of Not Being Enough Land For All Us And I Guessing Thats Why This Topic Even Got Brought Up. Everyone Is Just Gonna Have A Problem With Someone Because Were All Getting Pushed Into The Same Areas To Hunt And You Know Theres Not Alot Of Duck Hunting Land To Be Hunted Which Means The Land You Have Is Usually Shared. 

U Right Hotrod I Didn't Have To Say Nothing More.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Oct 15, 2008)

I've treed many coons and have deer bedded down no more than 50 yards from the tree the dogs were on.


----------



## jackmelson (Oct 16, 2008)

thats right chase coon hunted bout allnight then get up go in the woods and kill a deer in the morning but people dont understand that its allbout  killing mr, big buck  i wish we   had a break in the season like the good ole days   or open  the season all year round  maybe we have a chance to hunt in  the winter  with out getting shot at or our hounds   nuff said


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't mind people hunting with dogs...
But if their dogs cross onto another hunting clubs property, then I do not want that group hunting with those dogs to tresspass onto the other clubs property. Deer and hog hunting clubs are not free roaming hunting areas open to the public, and lease and ownership rights need to be respected.
An safe and ethical hunter is a good hunter.


----------

